# مجموعة متميزة من الكتب فى الهندسة الزراعية



## نيودريل (8 مارس 2011)

*يتوجه العالم نحو الكتاب الرقمي 
وتعميم استخدامة عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية
وهذه مساهمة في دعم هذا التوجة العالمي بالكتب التالية:

1- تقنيات الإنتاج الزراعي 
2- الأسس الهندسية لاختبار المعدات الزراعية 
3- صناعة التمور في المملكة العربية السعودية
4- فرز وتصنيف التمور السعودية

من هنا

=============

كتاب أسس إدارة الجرارات والآلات الزراعية
من هنا

*


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

نيودريل قال:


> *يتوجه العالم نحو الكتاب الرقمي *
> *وتعميم استخدامة عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية*
> *وهذه مساهمة في دعم هذا التوجة العالمي بالكتب التالية:*
> 
> ...


 

أخي .. جاري التحميل

وجزاك الله كل خير

وجاري القرآءة

وبإذن الله لو بدا لي أمراً وحيّرني سأسألك

فانتظرني

وكن هُنا دوماً


جزاك الله كل خير


... وريثكـ


----------



## مهدى الاكوح (8 مارس 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر والعطاء


----------



## نيودريل (8 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لمروركم وانا تحت امركم فى اى طلب 
اخوكم 
مهندس زراعى / سيد ابوليلة
مدير عام منتدى الزراعيين والهندسة المدنية*


----------



## molli (9 مارس 2011)

ارجو كنك كتاب عن زراعة الفطر الاجرسكوس و شكرا


----------



## نيودريل (9 مارس 2011)

molli قال:


> ارجو كنك كتاب عن زراعة الفطر الاجرسكوس و شكرا


*
تفضل يا اخى الفاضل ثلاث كتب

http://www.4shared.com/file/48045370...____part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/48039271...____part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/48096932...____part3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/48087948...____part4.html
*​


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

نيودريل قال:


> *تفضل يا اخى الفاضل ثلاث كتب*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/48045370...____part1.html*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/48039271...____part2.html*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/48096932...____part3.html*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/48087948...____part4.html*​


 

أخي نيودريل جزاك الله كل خير

فيد واحدة لا تصفق

أتمنّى وجودك هُنا دوماً


لك ودي




... وريثكـ


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 مارس 2011)

السلام
شكرا لكم جميعا على المجهودات المقدمة
ارجو مراجع عن تسميد النخيل
- انواع الاسمدة
-كمية الازمة
-اوقات ومراحل التسميد

وفقكم الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (14 مارس 2011)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> شكرا لكم جميعا على المجهودات المقدمة
> ارجو مراجع عنتسميد النخيل
> - انواع الاسمدة
> ...


 

سعيدٌ بطلبك ..

تفضل


ملف كامل عن النخيل
http://www.mega4upload.com/download....1A6swAsHEiABkC 

وإذا ماحمل معاك الكتاب أو ماعرفت تحمل الضغط .. حمل هذا الكتاب

http://www.mega4upload.com/download....oW7QP44kcWdiU7 

وهذا موقع يحتوي على كثير من معلومات النخيل وتسميده

http://www.uae.gov.ae/uaeagricent/palmtree2/chap6.stm


كتــاب النخيل
http://www.qassimy.com/vb/upk/nahkeele1.zip 



وهُنا ستجد كل ماهو مطلوب عن التسميد وأنواعه

http://www.zira3a.net/articles/organic-matter.html


كمية الازمة / لا أعرف ماذا تقصد

وتابعني بموضوعي القادم عن تسميد النخيل



بالتوفيق





... وريثكـ


----------



## نيودريل (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمرور الكريم وتمنياتنا للجميع بالاستفادة


----------



## aligendy (5 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر لك اخى


----------



## صباح المشعل (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وعابيك (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء كتب عن المبيدات الزراعيه


----------



## Eng-olla (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم
بدي كتب عن القمح

وبروتينات التخزين عند القمح "الغليادين- الغلوتنين"

لأنو عم ادور كتير عن كتب بالعربي عن بروتينات التخزين ماعم شوف

ولازمني الكتب ضروري
وشكرا جزيلا لكم
مع فائق احترامي​


----------



## amd_eng (5 نوفمبر 2011)

احسنتم


----------



## E- Hassan (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا لهذه الكتب المفيده


----------



## duosrl (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ويعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------

